

Firefox OS - Mobile World Congress Press Conference Live Stream - SunboX
https://air.mozilla.org/mwc-press-conf/

======
espadrine
There are a lot more partners now: América Móvil, China Unicom, Deutsche
Telekom, Etisalat, Hutchison Three Group, KDDI, KT, MegaFon, Qtel, SingTel,
Smart, Sprint, Telecom Italia Group, Telefónica, Telenor, TMN and VimpelCom!

------
abrowne
Hopefully they announce when the Geeksphone dev phones go on sale!

